# Subwoofer Install



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

No matches on this search. I have no Idea how to install this sub I bought. I have all stock clarion deck and speakers, and will upgrade later. i dont have an amp or anything. The box came with 4 wires that I hooked up to the sub (which had 2 pos and 2 negative). Then I took the 2 wires from the sub box and spliced them with one of the rear speaker's wires. Which speaker wire is pos, and which is negative? I did this 2 both rear speakers. is that how to install a sub correctly? It seems like the rear speakers are getting more bass than the sub. How do you connect the sub correctly? I have being trying this for weeks.
Thanks & TTYL


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

What size/model sub is it? I hate to break it to ya, but i pretty much guarantee that you are going to need an amp for it to even be noticable. Probably figure you need min of 50 watts to even be able to notice it. I am not sure on that figure, i would surely go more, even if i wasn't a bit of a basshead, just for the full sound. Also, you say there are 2 + and 2 -? You should not hook up the seperate coils of the sub (i am assuming it is DVC) to different channels, the signals must be the same on both.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You need a amp to get the full capability of the subs. When I connected my subs to my back speakers, it took power away and the volume would shut off. I recommend you get an amp.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

It is a 10 inch sub, 450 peak watts, and 200 something rms. It is not a very high quality sub or anything, I just turned the radio on one day and decided I really needed some bass, so I bought that one. On the sub, there are 4 "prongs" on the back. On two of them are + signs. On the other 2 are - signs. What do you mean don't hook both of them up? Which colors on the b-13 speakers are positive, and which are negative? Are you supposed to connect the sub's wires directly to the speaker's wire in the trunk, or connect it some where in the radio itself? Please can someone explain this? I like to listen to music with a lot of bass, and my car's system won't cut it. I want to be able to get out of my car with the windows shut and be able to hear the bass, over the exhaust. How many of these subs will it take? Can someone reccomend a few amps that aren't too costly?
Thanks for your replys


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

OK, what i meant was, the signals on the 2 channels MUST be the same, you hook them both up, and there are multiple ways to do that, but never hook them up to different channels. I have a single MTX Blue Thunder Legend 10" sub in a sealed box (.66 cu ft) and then it has an Alpine MRV-T407 2/1 channel amp bridged running at 4 ohms which puts out about 200Watts RMS with the vehicle running, and about 400Watts Max. I can hear it pretty good with all windows up, outside, and I only have the gain at the Nom position, if i crank it up too far, it distorts, but it is damn loud inside the car, a lot of my friends make me turn it down, especially if they are riding in the back seat. I got that amp off eBay for $115 IIRC and the sub i got from crutchfield with a free box for about $70. I will say that a lot of people are impressed by how much power that setup has and how decent it sounds. Sorry, i am not sure which is pos or neg, i never really cared and just hooked it up whichever way sounded better. I will warn you though, my B13, dunno about others, rattles bad from the outside, sounds good inside though, so i am ok with it.

No offense or anything, but if you don't know what you are doing, you probably shouldn't try to install you sub or amp, just because you can cause a lot of damage if done improperly. But if you still want to try, here is a site that talks about sub wiring - http://www.eatel.net/~amptech/elecdisc/spkrmlti.htm and here is another site with some general info - http://www.the12volt.com/index.asp


----------

